# hey



## Mayflower8 (Sep 10, 2016)

hello! I recently moved from nyc to Egypt, I am originally Sudanese but I've lived abroad all 24 years of my life. I was hoping someone would tell me more about their experiences here, or where I can go to meet new people. it's definitely not like new York where you can stumble into a place and it not be weird if you strike up convo with others. I know expats tend to stick together (British people at bca, others at their respective clubs) but is there a place where everyone just kinda goes to hang out? this is my last ditch effort I've looked everywhere! thanks in advance.


----------



## duskice (Oct 1, 2016)

you can go downtwon new cairo .. u ll love it there


----------



## Blooming-future (Dec 2, 2016)

Downtown, moez street, zamalek, Nasr city is always good place to hang out there . If you need any help don't hesitate to ask. I am free specially through weekend


----------

